# which speakers for Asus XONAR ESSENCE STX



## michael (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Which speakers should I atleast buy for Asus XONAR ESSENCE STX , to listen major difference in sound?


Please advise.


----------



## Titoine42 (Nov 3, 2013)

Considering you have an audiophile soundcard I suggest you pick speakers in line with that.

A pair of entry level Yamaha HS5 should be perfect for you setup with a moderate budget.
I got the previous gen Yamaha 5" monitors and I must say, they perform really well (I use them to compose, and perform music).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm using active studio monitors and I love them.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 3, 2013)

Well if you just want to use your sound card, then you'll need powered speakers/monitors. Tigger's got some sweet ones!

Or you can choose a speaker amp from your STX and get some passive speakers.

You should be able to add a powered sub either way...though read the fine print, find reviews, and look at many pictures.


----------



## michael (Nov 3, 2013)

tigger said:


> I'm using active studio monitors and I love them.



Show me its link/photo.


----------



## michael (Nov 3, 2013)

Titoine42 said:


> Considering you have an audiophile soundcard I suggest you pick speakers in line with that.
> 
> A pair of entry level Yamaha HS5 should be perfect for you setup with a moderate budget.
> I got the previous gen Yamaha 5" monitors and I must say, they perform really well (I use them to compose, and perform music).



Caan I buy it from India.


----------



## michael (Nov 3, 2013)

Ya, I got it, I can't afford them right now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2013)

These are what I am using now, they are studio speakers.










Each speaker is exactly the same. I don't know the wattage.

They have Immedia broadcasting ltd on the back but I don't know any other details about them.


----------



## Titoine42 (Nov 4, 2013)

michael said:


> Ya, I got it, I can't afford them right now.



Maybe you can find the previous gen (the ones I own), reference Yamaha HS50M for a better price.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 4, 2013)

Budget?


----------



## michael (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Guys for Reply!
Actually I am planning to make THE BEST COMPUTER IN TOWN.

But as my budget is not that good for speakers I will postpone the speakers buying.
I have some other local tower speakers.

Actually I was looking for a CPU 5.25"inch amplifier but I did not find it.

Currently I am concentrating with  CPU . I have ordered 8 Enermax duo led fans, pc has remote for switch on/off as well as key to lock remote operation.

want to buy military swtich baybus,hot swap. Lets see.
below is my CPU

Thanks


----------

